# Frozen food.



## Scleropages (May 31, 2007)

Show us you're frozen food.


----------



## Rosemary (May 31, 2007)

Uh???? Do you want pics of frozen rats?


----------



## hornet (May 31, 2007)

haha got this 1 just now 4 ya trousa


----------



## hazzard (May 31, 2007)

here you go


----------



## Scleropages (May 31, 2007)

Wow love the 3rd one...


Any more.



BUMP


----------



## Magpie (May 31, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Show us you're frozen food.


 

Show you I am frozen food?


----------



## Snakeaddict (May 31, 2007)

why do you want to see frozen food?


----------



## Lozza (May 31, 2007)

hazzard said:


> here you go


 
 theyre soo cute


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 31, 2007)

*This thread makes me hungry .... :shock: *


----------



## Scleropages (May 31, 2007)

Snakeaddict said:


> why do you want to see frozen food?


 

I am thinking of geting some next season. :shock:


----------



## Scleropages (May 31, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Show you I am frozen food?


 

yes. 


Show me!


----------



## hazzard (May 31, 2007)

i do payment plans trousa for things i may have in the future!


----------



## Scleropages (May 31, 2007)

hazzard said:


> i do payment plans trousa for things i may have in the future!


 

I should be able to pay in full (fool)

But would be cool to see pics of the parents


----------



## nom (May 31, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Show us you're frozen food.



LMAO, ur a classic trousa, love ya work mate, never fails to crack me up


----------



## slim6y (May 31, 2007)

I have a beautiful selection of frozen mince. I also managed to get some frozen prawns. do you want to see my piacthures of them?

And if you're interested, they're going up for sale next season - they're not good breeders tho.

And trousa - I hope you did a search first.


----------



## cmclean (May 31, 2007)

Take a picture of me in the morning... I am frozen then... Canberra... bRRRRRRR! you wouldn't need a freezer here to keep them cold


----------



## Scleropages (May 31, 2007)

I serched 

Please post picatures.


----------



## rodentrancher (May 31, 2007)

Here's a pic of the bottom drawer in our freezer. Lots of frozen snake food in there! Very strange that you want pics of frozen rats LOL!


----------



## rodentrancher (May 31, 2007)

grrr why didn't that work


----------



## slim6y (May 31, 2007)

rodentrancher said:


> grrr why didn't that work



I'm out in the cold on that one....

Did your computer freeze?


----------



## slim6y (May 31, 2007)

*Piactures*

Here's the picKs as promised - these are my prawns in their new enclosure.

As I said, not good breeders, but reasonabley good feeders.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 31, 2007)

frozen sausages for snakes
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/zoological/reptilediet.html
what a great idea


----------



## Scleropages (May 31, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Here's the picKs as promised - these are my prawns in their new enclosure.
> 
> As I said, not good breeders, but reasonabley good feeders.


 

Thanks for the pricks


----------



## OdessaStud (May 31, 2007)

Heres a picture of some of the sizes I have at the moment in the freezer.


----------



## Chris1 (May 31, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> frozen sausages for snakes
> http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/zoological/reptilediet.html
> what a great idea




ewww, those sausages look gross!!!!


----------



## Magpie (May 31, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> ewww, those sausages look gross!!!!


 
There's 20 of them?


----------



## Scleropages (May 31, 2007)

OdessaStud said:


> Heres a picture of some of the sizes I have at the moment in the freezer.


 

Do you have any black ones?:shock:


----------

